# 3lb 4 0z. pickeral



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

just to show Jersey has some nice fish heres a nice pickeral!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow nice pick!!!! when did you catch that monster?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

I caught him in a little 12 acre pond, on a 4" Senko, 6lb. test line


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> I caught him in a little 12 acre pond, on a 4" Senko, 6lb. test line



That must of been a great fight! Nice fish!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Absolutely Mr. Jim, I had my hip boots on and was fishing near a line of reeds, he hit, i set the hook, and he took off, it was getting dark, after a couple of runs he tired and I started guiding him around the reeds, i looked down real quick and saw the head, started backing up, at first glance it looked like a baby gator, it was pretty cool.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a big one. I haven't seen one that big around here. I fish one pond that has so many jackfish (chain pickerel) in it that I have to use a leader because I got my line cut too much. The biggest one I've caught was only around 2 pounds though.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes Mr. Fishin NJ, thats the same one from that night we were all down at the mighty Oak :lol: 

Mr. 317 a 2lb pick. is a decent fish my friend


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> it looked like a baby gator



LOL a gator in atco nj LMAO!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > it looked like a baby gator
> ...



You never know these days....People buy these exotic animals then when they get too big, they dump them in ponds, and lakes. :shock: 

My buddy caught a red belly piranha in the Charles River!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice fish. I haven't seen many pickeral pics in my lifetime, but that one looks big.


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

nice pick shamoo love the famous shirt with the cut sleaves. nice fish man


----------



## shamoo (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey thankx little anth, thats a piney fashion statement :wink: dude, I got new shirts now (wit the sleeves)but come spring, the birds start chirping, the bass are spawning and shamoo starts starts cutten,yup I'll be sleeveless again


----------



## fishhog (Nov 11, 2007)

You clean him or let him go? Sure like the taste of that kind of fish.

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 11, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Hey thankx little anth, thats a piney fashion statement :wink: dude, I got new shirts now (wit the sleeves)but come spring, the birds start chirping, the bass are spawning and shamoo starts starts cutten,yup I'll be sleeveless again



A true Piney would cut off part of the collar as well

Very Nice Fish - thanks for posting the cool pick pic


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice shamoo, that thing is a beast. When they get that big they start to look like Northerns. I love pickerel


----------



## shamoo (Nov 12, 2007)

Mr. fishhog, like Fishin NJ stated, everything I catch goes right back into the drink so another angler can have their turn at trying to catch it. I've had my fun, someone elses turn. :wink:


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

sweet fish looks bigger than 3 lbs though those fish are nasty even though im a freshwater newb ive caught some of those and they give a great fight nice job


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr. Jawz, welcome to the world of the sweet water, your right they do put up a decent fight and welcome to TinBoats


----------



## bcritch (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice job Mr. Shamoo. There's almost a smile there


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mr. bcritch, even that hurt :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Nov 18, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. bcritch, even that hurt :lol:



I'm on my way over there now. I want to get the kids out one more time before it's too cold for them. I gotta get back by one for the game so it will be a quick trip.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

bcritch said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. bcritch, even that hurt :lol:
> ...



The Pats dont start till 8:00...you have plenty of time! :wink:


----------



## bcritch (Nov 18, 2007)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > shamoo said:
> ...



Jim, I changed my Avatar just for you  

I was at one time a Pats fan. I lived in RI for a few years when I was in HS. (late 70's - early 80's. I meet most of the players. I moved back to Jersey and went right back to the Birds.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mr. bcritch, hope you catch him my friend, hes in there


----------

